# Getting 2 new chicks tomorrow



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Has anyone heard of the breed RED STAR? I looked them up and it said they were a very gentle breed but had never heard of them before. A lady is giving them to me, said they were just a year old. We started out with 2 roosters and 6 chicks, but of course had to get rid of the extra rooster and then one of the chickens turned out to be a picker and really was hurting the other chickens. Just about made two of them bald. So got rid of it and that left room to get two more. We will be back up to the eight we started with. Looking forward to seeing the two new ones and see how they all get along. Hopefully there are no problems introducing them to the established flock.


----------



## Wrigley (Oct 3, 2012)

I've heard of them and I've heard them refered to as, Red Sex-links also. I'm not sure but, I think they are also called Golden Comets, which I have two of. I also have two Black Sex-links, Both the Red Sex- links (Golden Comets) and the Black Sex-links are egg laying MACHINES!!! Both breeds have a GREAT personality, very loving and affectionate.
I would introduce them slowly, but only after the new ones have been quarantined. 
Good luck and I'm sure you will love the new ones, no matter what the official name is.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

A Red Star is another name for a production hybrid. It's a breed that has crossed parentage, usually a red male to a white female. Very often it's a Rhode Island Red rooster bred to a white rock female, a white Rhode Island and even a white leghorn (those are usually called golden comets).

The cool thing is that they are different colored peeps, the females are red and the males are yellow. So they are very easy to sex as even day old peeps. The females grow into a nice lighter color Rhode Island Red looking hen, and the males are a pretty creamy white and red. It's designed to be a good egg producing breed with eatable boys, however they don't have a meaty structure, but would be good for the freezer and soup pot.

In my opinion a cross with Wyandotte would be a great one for a more dual purpose production breed. A Rhode Island Rooster and a white wyandotte would be an interesting cross.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Congratulations! Show us lots of pictures! Can't wait to see them! I'm also getting two new birds tomorrow! They are shipping today! Two silkies. One buff, one black. I'm very excited also!! Let us know how it goes! They sound beautiful! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Here are my new Silkie babies. They are with my new splash hen.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Cute little fluff balls


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes they are. I was surprised at how cute. I figured chicks would steal my heart but these guys have successfully done that too!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Awww they are beautiful! We got ours at the same time! I got a buff too! And a black. Here are mine


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww dang it guys! Quit trying to give me "baby" fever!  You're making me want to grab em, rub my nose in their sweet feathers and take in that sweet baby smell they have.  Those little bundles of fluff are just too darned precious!!!!


----------

